# Mini C02 kit



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm setting up my first 2 NPT's next week to replace my current Beta tanks

I already have goldvine with java and peacock moss tied to it that I did yesterday soaking outside so it floods and sinks when I get the tanks on Thursday.

I have a mix of soil and sand for the base and haven't completely decided on plants yet. I know I'm going to get 2 logs with anubis' already connected to it

But anyway I'm going off topic, I was wondering if I should do C02 which seems completely off putting because some people have said I can accidentally kill my fish if I go overboard (I dont know if thats true though) and was wondering if anyone has used this system before

http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/catalogue_products.php?prodID=6040&catID=58

Good, bad? stupidly overpriced?


Thanks!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Lots of people use co2 successfully, but it is possible (and somewhat common) for fish to get stressed or die from too much. 

It's the one thing that keeps me from trying it.


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

VJM said:


> Lots of people use co2 successfully, but it is possible (and somewhat common) for fish to get stressed or die from too much.
> 
> It's the one thing that keeps me from trying it.


And do your plants grow ok? Do you have just a regular airstone or nothing at all?


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Usually its not necessary to get CO2 unless you will have very demanding plants. Its mostly to do with it being very helpful carpet plants, or strong light plants. It shouldnt really kill your fish provided you are injecting the right amount of CO2 (with the help of a bubble counter) and you have a decent amount of plants in there. The claims about fish dying from CO2 is most likely from unregulated amounts of CO2 being injected in.

As for the price, im thinking it probably doesnt get any cheaper than that in australia for a pressurized kit. The cost to keep buying the disposable cartridges might add up though.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's also completely possible to carpet without CO2. I have a HM carpet in a normal tank


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

The decision for the co2 kit is yours, but keep in mind the cost of replacement cartriges as well as noted by Nibblez. I would personally go DIY but thats just me.

VJM: Don't bettas breathe from the surface? I thought this would kinda negate the possible negative effects of Co2.

Also, while it may not be neccessary for slower growing plants, it will still dramatically increase growth.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

They do both. I would be less concerned with bettas in a high co2 environment, but I would still fret about the possibility of an entire tank dumping into their living space. 

Plenty of people do it successfully, and I may too one day. It just freaks me out right now.


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

Dont use an air stone for a planted tank, it negates the effect of a CO2 kit. It basically pumps more oxygen into the tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Having an airstone in the tank balances out the dissolved gasses in the tank really... in typical situations with just one betta and very little CO2, the plants may actually benefit as the airstones will bring more CO2 into the water...
remember that the airstone doesn't pump in oxygen, It pumps in air, which is mostly nitrogen  (there's also oxygen and small amounts of CO2). due to the force at which the size of the air bubbles are forced out of the bubbler, very little of this actually dissolves in the water column. However water turbulence will help gas exchange


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

I've always thought that with water, there is usually a higher content of oxygen and using and air stone to pump in air just increases that oxygen content in the water.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The soluability of O2 in water is actually much much lower than that of CO2 
A body of water will always attempt to readjust itself to a balance, with nitrates and ammonia, algae, bacteria will develop  with excess gass in the water column, it will try to get rid of the gas, if there's too little, the water will try to obtain more~


----------



## Nibblez (Jan 29, 2013)

i see, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Wow! Thanks


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

a- yes you can totally suffocate your fish with Co2, you would be exchanging the oxygen for co2. The key is you need a day night regulator on it, at night it will build up unless you turn it down because the plants dont make use of it.
It is no joke, it will poison everything if you dont do a good chunk of research on it. 

b- as far as costs, the mini cartridges imho are not worth it. even the lower end ones will end up sticking it to you with the cost in 6mo or less. What size is the tank? anything over 5gal is going to need something more robust to be cost effective to the kit that you linked. that kit could be okay on some nano 1gal or something, and then it might last you but still....

I would do diy co2 in bottles with yeast before I did the mini cartridges (I do now on my 10gal and i love it!)

the worry a lot of people have with Co2 really comes down to just knowing what your co2 output is going to be (your bubbles per min) You can also get a drop checker to make sure you dont dose everything in the tank and suffocate it. A drop checker is about 10-20 mins behind on the reading though and should be placed about midway away from the co2 diffuser. 

Try a DIY set up imo, its easy you can test it, and track your growth rate with what youre working with! plus it is under 10$ to set up. I made it fancy and use mason jars for added decor!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Shimagoma~ I have to edit out your links to other forums, as it is againt forum rules


----------



## shimagoma (May 1, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Shimagoma~ I have to edit out your links to other forums, as it is againt forum rules


I thought it was actual links that were against the rules? I dont know how else to source information?

edit: never mind... apparently it is any community... hm...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^____^


----------

